# 66' factory in dash tach



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

how hard is it to swap out the dummy light blank on my right center gauge pod with a factory tach. my interior is done except for the vinyl and carpet (ready for after paint) so i am hoping i don't have to rip the dash out. If that is the case i will probably do the hood tach, i already have the housing and trim, anyone know where i can get a new/reman/working stock guts and harness for it?...thanks in advance


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Inst, here's the deal: you really need to pull the dash to put the tach in place. Yes, it's a PITA. Yes, you have to drop the column, etc, and it's easier if the seat is out., etc etc. Also, you need the wiring harness for Rally Cluster gauges, which is around $400 from the vendors, though there's a used '65 harness on ebay right now for $60 so far. I just had the dash out of my '67 for the first time in its life (to replace the lens, have the clock rebuilt, and to replace the under dash speaker) and it wasn't THAT bad...No fun, though. The new lens made the gauges look like new, it was amazing. If I were in your position, with a modified/customized ride like yours, I think the hood tach would be cheaper and waaaay easier. I'd get a repro: better electronics. Or, you COULD clamp a big old vintage Sun or Dixco tach on the steering column and be done with it!!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thats where i am Leaning GeeTee.....have the old scholl:cheers sun tach under dash over console now, just not in a good position to see when you are pushing the redline. could always clamp it to the old column shift hub until i get the hood tach back to working....thanks bud


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You can get a VERY NICE repro hood tach for $230 at OPGI or Performance Years.....:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> my interior is done except for the vinyl and carpet (ready for after paint)


I like the blue carpet, WTH??:rofl:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL, Jet, been waiting for someone to mention that, it does go good with the bahama blue and IS all weather (we know how theses things leak around the sills). had it leftover from my boat restore, keeps my soundproofing from getting chewed up.


----------

